# Pea puffer with tetra-based tank?



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I've always wanted to get 2~3 pea puffer to try it out, cuz they are just so damn cute to watch~

But are they gonna be ok with my current tetra based tank?? or they gonna nip the heck out of my tetras?

- Tank: 48G Long, with bare min. plants
- Fish: mix of neons, cardinals, green fire, silver-tip tetras & zebra danios, approx. 40 in total


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im no expert on these, but I recently got a green spotted puffer and he went in a tank of tetras and I really didn't witness any fin nipping with them. Tetra's seemed faster anyway. I think it would be more of a concern with long finned species of fish as they are usually slower moving swimmers anyway. A 48' tank provides alot of room as well. I would think it would be ok, but I could be wrong too lol


----------



## T.aquatic (May 11, 2012)

Im tempted to get them too. Went to IPU today and saw them, very tiny and cute, but im not sure if they do well in tropical either. 

Time to do some friday night homework.... lol


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

In terms of fin nipping, it really won't happen, cause the tetras are much faster. You will need more plants though, because the pea puffers can be quite territorial. One thing to consider before you buy these is feeding them. Pea puffers are carnivores, only a few people have managed to get them to eat flakes. Even then flakes are bad for them. Island pets unlimited feeds them blood worms. Now the problem with this especially in a community tank is that you have to make sure they get any food at all! They are slow observers, your tetras and other fish will eat all the blood worms before the puffers even realize there are bloodworms in the tank!


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Do'h~! I totally forgot about the food~
If I release the ramshorn snails (they are in another container), is it enough for the pea puffer, as a food source?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

i keep 3 pea puffers by themselves. and theyre obviously fine.

I think it'd be ok to keep with tetras assuming that you have enough hiding spots and plants to break line-of-sight.
Pea puffers should be fine with a few community fishes. They hover like a helicopter and wont exactly give chase.

I feed mine bloodworms mainly. and have tried tossing in a few different snail for them. They dont seem to really care for the snails.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

i have always wanted to stock them as well but i though i needed a brackish tank and if they would eat my Mystery snails


----------

